# Can someone Recommend a commercial sewer to sew already made patches onto blank caps? Preferably in Los Angeles or California.



## megaCombo (May 21, 2009)

I am currently looking to sew on a few patches onto blank caps.

My first attempt was given to this company out in DTLA. They got the job done however, the stitching was all crooked. Almost unsellable because of how unprofessional it looked. 

2nd, I tried going to my local seamstress, but they just seem to smash the hats creating creases and such. 

I am about to glue gun the damn things on myself. lols

If anyone can recommend a good commercial sewing company who has experience sewing already made patches onto blank caps, I will be grateful. If you have picture samples or your own experience of working with them, that would be awesome, too.

Thanks in advance,

Barry


----------



## organizer (Jan 25, 2016)

Did you ever get a response to your question? I need to find someone in the LA area to sew 150 patches on hats. Any suggestions you have will be appreciated. Catherine


----------



## splathead (Dec 4, 2005)

Commercial sewing machines aren't really made to accept the shape of caps.

Best bet is to give it to an embroiderer. They can place it on a cap hoop and sew a single stitch pattern anyway you need.


----------



## binki (Jul 16, 2006)

Here is the issue with an emb machine. The sewing field on a hat is limited for top to bottom, somtimes down to 1.5 inches. 2.25 would be a best case you can hope for. 

What you really need is sew them on the panel before the hat is constructed if they are bigger than that


----------



## hawghugger (Feb 24, 2010)

Find someone with a long arm sewing machine. I use one in North Idaho. I work in a biker apparel shop where I sew a lot of patches and I use this machine when I sew patches where a pocket is. I also use it for sewing patches on hats. Hope this helps!


----------



## 539162 (Jun 12, 2015)

I have a friend who is a Tech, Shop Owner and Sewing Machine Dealer in Los Angeles. His name is Jospeh Park and the name of his company is called ABC Sewing Machine. I will put his contact info below. Perhaps he can sew them on for you or knows someone who could. Joseph is a wonderful guy and one of the nicest people you will ever wanna meet. He really loves to help people and take care of customers.

2100 S Main St, Los Angeles
213-747-9555 (Shop Number)
213-278-2353 (Cell)

Please make sure you tell him Jeff gave you his contact. Hope you find what you need.


----------



## NiceThreadsLLC (Mar 20, 2012)

I've had good luck with shoe repair places. They have heavy duty post style machines that have an easier time getting up inside of things that regular flat machines(like a seamstress would have) would have difficulty with. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## hawghugger (Feb 24, 2010)

NiceThreadsLLC said:


> I've had good luck with shoe repair places. They have heavy duty post style machines that have an easier time getting up inside of things that regular flat machines(like a seamstress would have) would have difficulty with.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Yes, It is called a long arm machine. Cobblers use them too.


----------



## crazymike (Aug 18, 2008)

In the future get your patches with glue on the back
and hot press them. Much easier.


----------

